# omeprazole dosage limits



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

I am confused. RXList says it should not be consumed more than once a day.



> *Prilosec OTC (over-the-counter) should be taken only once every 24 hours for 14 days.* Take the medicine in the morning before you eat breakfast. It may take up to 4 days for full effect. Do not take more than one tablet every 24 hours.


 http://www.rxlist.com/prilosec-drug/patient-how-to-take.htm

But, NLM.NIH says -



> They are usually taken once a day before a meal but may be taken twice a day when used with other medications to eliminate H. pylori, or up to three times a day when used to treat conditions in which the stomach produces too much acid.


http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/meds/a693050.html

I might have to take 40 mg twice a day. So, I am concerned if it will be a big risk.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The over the counter dosing for many medication is lower than the amount a doctor can prescribe.

If your doctor is OK with the higher dose you can use the over the counter medication at the higher prescription dosing, but they feel you need the doctor's OK for that. They are not willing to tell anyone on the street to decide for themselves to take a higher dose.


----------

